# Site down-What happened



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

How long was that down for?

Hope they have fathomed out what the problem was.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> How long was that down for?
> 
> Hope they have fathomed out what the problem was.


It's obvious what caused it ....

.... Brexit. >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

747 said:


> It's obvious what caused it ....
> 
> .... Brexit. >


Don't you mean brexit bollox?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get used to it as the Canadian servers are actually in mainland Europe. They just turned them off to give you a taste of what might happen if we leave.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

In had a message saying database 

a thread about damp floor repairs that I replied to and a subsequent reply by mrplodd has both disappeared


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Get used to it as the Canadian servers are actually in mainland Europe. They just turned them off to give you a taste of what might happen if we leave.


It's you I want to disappear, not the forum. :kiss:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Simply said "Database error" whatever that means...

but it didn't work and I am sure we will get a massive refund.......

of what and for what I have not got a clue.....

but it's a nice idea.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a very small blip in the grand scheme of things to worry about.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am currently being told that erneboy made the last post on the Brexit Facts thread and yet if I try to get there it does not exist

Any ideas?

Has Alan deleted it and the system has not recognised it?

Or is this a fault?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I blame it on the Russians.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't see it either Dave though the index shows it correctly. I did post.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just submitted a post and that also has vanished into the ether - admittedly it was rubbish (deliberately so) but I wonder what is happening and how dowe get VS to sort it out? Is this part of the reason it crashed this morning?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I have just submitted a post and that also has vanished into the ether - admittedly it was rubbish (deliberately so) but I wonder what is happening and how dowe get VS to sort it out? Is this part of the reason it crashed this morning?


Very strange, don't suppose anyone from VS has been on to update us on what happened/is happening.

No, don't be stupid Paul, what a daft thought.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Looks like they rolled system back onto a fallback /backup so latest posts got lost ?


Edit My missing Post has reappeared


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm finding I get referred to the last page now and not the last post as before......................... sometimes.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> It's you I want to disappear, not the forum. :kiss:


IF you post that stupid emoticon face at me again I really will kill you! :knob:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just posted on Brexit Facts and its not showing up. Says there is a new post but its not there. If I try to repost it says its a duplicate but I still cant see it. 

FFS! It was dead good an all!  

Im off!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I just posted on Brexit Facts and its not showing up. Says there is a new post but its not there. If I try to repost it says its a duplicate but I still cant see it.
> 
> FFS! It was dead good an all!
> 
> *Im off!*


You have been off for years .... plonker. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oi, back on topic you two.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I just posted on Brexit Facts and its not showing up. Says there is a new post but its not there. If I try to repost it says its a duplicate but I still cant see it.
> 
> FFS! It was dead good an all!
> 
> Im off!


Relax you favourited ditraction thread seems to be working again - Spacerunner has just posted a very interesting post aboutthe French and Refeenda


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What have Brexit and Hans 's biopic hip got in common? The same thing happened on that thread last night and I started a new one. It hasn't cleared this morning I still had the notice 1subscription so unsubscribed and the red 1 has gawn.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Relax you favourited ditraction thread seems to be working again - Spacerunner has just posted a very interesting post aboutthe French and Refeenda


Yeah but i cant remember what i posted last night. It was late and I had had a few sherbets. It was game changing whatever it was though, a remarkable breakthrough!! A Eureka moment. Probably.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Apparently VS has cut back on expenses. They heard that a clockwork server would be cheaper to maintain. It needs winding up once every 24hours. Unfortunately due to lack of communication they didn't tell anyone to wind it up. Then once they did, due to lack of communication they didnt tell him where the key was. Then once he found the key he realized that due to lack of communication he had not been told where the key hole was. VS then revised their communication policy and phoned him up but unfortunately his wind up phone was dead.


----------

